# "Women will have so much choice about when to have children" Scientists can stop



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

menopause with ovary transplants.

Sounds very interesting...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2120102/Fertility-breakthrough-Scientists-halt-menopause-ovary-transplants.html

/links


----------

